# RegCure



## papat

Is RegCure legit? Ran their software after running,PConPoint,PcBug,Registry Mechanic,PCRescue,Norton Utilities,and RegMechanic,and RegCure still found about 150 problems. I'm wondering if these are legit problems or are they just trying to get me to purchase RegCure.Thanks Papat


----------



## Kitch

Never heard of RegCure but if it claims to have found "problems" that require you to buy it
to fix, I'd avoid it like the plague.

If you have run all those other apps & your computers working OK, you don't have problems.


----------



## rachelc

papat said:


> Is RegCure legit? Ran their software after running,PConPoint,PcBug,Registry Mechanic,PCRescue,Norton Utilities,and RegMechanic,and RegCure still found about 150 problems. I'm wondering if these are legit problems or are they just trying to get me to purchase RegCure.Thanks Papat


I bought it the other night and it did get rid of a shutdown error that's been on my nerves. I kind of get the impression that the 'problems' these types of programs detect can vary from major and annoying stuff to missing shortcuts and other minor stuff. Anyway to answer your question it seems to be ok.


----------



## papat

Thanks Rachelc.papat


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi papat..with all those Registry cleaners..be careful you do not overclean your Registry and come to regret it.
Registry cleaners should be used with caution and always back up your registry before deleting what it says are invalid entries.
What's called invalid may be what your system needs to run correctly.


----------



## flavallee

*PC Tools Registry Mechanic 5.2.0.310*

*ToniArts EasyCleaner 2.0.6.380*

are the only 2 registry cleaners that I've found so far that I have faith in. :up:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Degilbo

Try Wise Cleaner. Two products available for free on their site. Both work very well:
http://www.wisecleaner.com/ http://images.techguy.org/smilies/thumbsup.gif
:up:
I had not heard of RegCure before today. And, like one other contributor, I am always suspicious of the ones that offer to clean when you pay a fee.http://images.techguy.org/smilies/thumbsdown.gif
:down:


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi Degilbo and welcome to TSG.


----------



## BARBILU

I received this program free upon purchasing XoftSpySE. It found 894 "errors", most of which appear to be "The program (or file) does not exist". I hesitate to fix the errors. Any advice ?


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi and welcome to TSG.
Check link.
http://www.edbott.com/weblog/archives/000643.html


----------



## Dogfeathers

As noted above by others and with my personal experience noted above. I got Reg Cure and all it did was take my money. No difference in the performance of my machine at all! My wallet is emptier by $29.00 and geting ahold of the company that makes it is impossible unless you want to snail mail them in Canada. Lot of help that is when your computer is giving your fits. Don't waste your money.:down:


----------



## ninedawg

I had to respond to this thread, as I was also skeptical about getting regcure myself. My pc kept shutting down, i scanned for viruses, and nothing! I took my pc to firedog and they told me it would cost 60 bucks just to perform a diagnostics check. So i tried regure this evening and so far so good. It found 1169 errors (and my pc is only about 1.5 years old), repaired them, and this baby is running like new. Well worth the 29 bucks, in my opinion.


----------



## Dogfeathers

Well I did not have the problems that you did, but I also did not notice a single difference in the way my computer performed after using Reg Cure either. With the cautions offered by other users I decided to not use it any longer in fear of screwing up some other part of my OS. My $29.95 was money thrown away. YM obviously V's.


----------



## AmandaC

Hi,

I am the Director of Communications at ParetoLogic, the makers of RegCure. From this forum thread, I can see that there are quite a few questions about the application and some concerns regarding the items that it detects. I would be happy to answer any questions that you might have and would also really appreciate any feedback that you would be willing to give me about your experience with RegCure. 

Amanda


----------



## Jim68

MESSAGE TO AMANDA: (and others)
I fell for the advertising. I Googled "HHCTRL.OCX" because I started getting an error everytime I booted Windows: 
"The System DLL user32.dll was relocated in memory. The application will not run properly. The relocation occured because the DLL C:\WINDOWS\system32\HHCTRL.OCX 
occupied and address range reserved for Windows system DLLs. The vendor supplying the DLL should be contacted for a new DLL."
On the first Google page was your Ad for *RegCure*. Your Ad said it would fix this specific error. It didn't. I'll be requesting a refund. 

Jim68


----------



## WhitPhil

Jim

You are one of many.

If you are still getting that error, see the "pinned" item in the XP Forum.


----------



## Bad Whippet

I don't like registry cleaners much. Not only is there a chance of actual damage, any glitch that happens after using a cleaner makes me wonder whether it was that, and then I wished I'd left things alone...

I've had a stupid and annoying DCOM problem ever since a complete format and rebuild (service database locked - unable to start name-of-service) and my event log showed these daily and consistently as in the screenie - usually between 3-8 errors. Very occasionally, the PC would reboot without warning (I read this could be caused by XP DCOM problems too). Audigy 2ZS drivers and network cards are both known perpetrators (I have both), but although driver reinstalls, tweaks to services.msc etc seemed to work for the next reboot - the DCOM errors would return each day.

*I tried RegCure. * Admittedly, I unticked everything I didn't need cleaned (file paths, font installations etc) and ran a scan on DCOM/ActiveX. RegCure found 38 problems. Seeing that the program takes a new registry backup each and every time a scan is run, I took the risk.

I'm now on my fifth day without a single DCOM error or reboot!!! So, for $29, it gets a thumbs-up from me! Sorry to be an XP person in person in a 98/ME forum, but just wanted to mention that RegCure DID cure (for me).


----------



## jimbud

AmandaC said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am the Director of Communications at ParetoLogic, the makers of RegCure. From this forum thread, I can see that there are quite a few questions about the application and some concerns regarding the items that it detects. I would be happy to answer any questions that you might have and would also really appreciate any feedback that you would be willing to give me about your experience with RegCure.
> 
> Amanda


Hi Amanda, I can't think of a better way to show that your company stands behind it's product RegCure then by posting the contact phone number so customers can get answers to their tech and billing questions. BTW, In case you weren't aware. Your tech dept isn't very good at returning email inquiries. Thanks.


----------



## Giovanna

Jim I'm having the exact same problem, I looked over the "pinned" items list that I saw was the response to your message. That didn't offer info that I see could make a difference.. What did you do to get clear that message?

Thanks!

Gio


----------



## softrain

Kitch: Where did you get that avatar? I love it. softrain


----------



## GaincoGuy

ninedawg said:


> I had to respond to this thread, as I was also skeptical about getting regcure myself. My pc kept shutting down, i scanned for viruses, and nothing! I took my pc to firedog and they told me it would cost 60 bucks just to perform a diagnostics check. So i tried regure this evening and so far so good. It found 1169 errors (and my pc is only about 1.5 years old), repaired them, and this baby is running like new. Well worth the 29 bucks, in my opinion.


I went with the Wise product based on the recommend I found here. I looked at RegCure and was unimpressed. When I googled it, I came upon bogus, trumped up product reviews so I was left feeling the how outfit is somewhat shiftless. That is how I found this site.

I'd stay away from RegCure. BTW - how can errant Reg entries cause a PC to shut down?


----------



## ChipNoirD

Well, I can't say much for my computer running smoothly, this was recomended on a search for solving the dreaded Berserk Svchost syndrome my computer got hit with.

I'm not gona ask for much more, and I'll be glad for the fact that the free scan alone has saved me having to tell my homework partner "Sorry, my computer ate it." when I can't work on our project.

:up: until something bad happenns.

I'd recomend this program for dealing with that problem at least.


----------



## Broledh

People believe it or not,RegCure is a complete scam.I tried it and it didn't make my computer any faster.Instead,it just degraded my computer performance.Reading it's reviews,I downloaded it and purchased it for a whooping $40 but it's a complete scam.You don't believe me?Fine.Go here:-

http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/regcure-c4155.html

There are many other like me.In one message,you will get a complete picture of how the scam is organized and promoted.If you have any more questions,I will be open.

EDITED BY ACACANDY


----------



## ~Candy~

Broledh, I've edited your post, I'd suggest that you review the forum rules prior to posting again, otherwise, your stay here will be very short.


----------



## chrisbp

I purchased RegCure a few days ago - and there is more bad news.... I discovered that after paying via paypal, the license for the software only lasts one year! - I suggest others check it under the help menu and see for themselves.

Nowhere on their website does it say that you are purchasing a time limited license. I purchases their antispyware and dont mind that it is an annual license - as it relis on a database, but the idea of a reg cleaner having an one year license is terrible. At the end of the year, RegClean wont work!

I have contacted their support team to complain and ask for a refuns on the grounds that they got my order on the premice that I was purchasing a simple unlock key and that they fail to state that it is an one year license - after which the product wont work. They have ignored my communication.

I have also contacted the marketing director directly via Wilders - and had no reply!

If I dont get a reply and a refund shortly I will be making it my business to ensure I spread the word on their activities on every security board, website and newsgroup I can.

Suggest they refund the money they got from me under false pretences before they force me to take this action.

ParetoLogic - you have been warned!


----------



## Broledh

Sorry,I was unaware of it.I will maintain the rules in the near future and will try my best to follow them.Thank you for the correction.....


----------



## ~Candy~

:up: Thank you


----------



## chrisbp

Just as an update, ParetoLogic offered me a refund under their 60 day refund policy, but now are ignoring all my communications. They initally tried to put obstacles in the way by saying that it couldnt be refunded as i had purchased it as "part of a package" - when in fact this is a lie and I purchased it on its own. They are now completely ignoring all my communications and have not repaid the money they owe me - not a penny. I have contacted their marketing director directly and she also ignores any communication. they have now forced me to file a complaint with the BBB. My advice is to keep well away from Paretologic. I did a google search on them and it would appeat that they have scammed many people and are well known for this sort of behaviour.

Is there anyway the company can be added to some official register to warn people about their activities?


----------



## ~Candy~

Try a google search for consumer fraud.


----------



## Jock Snow

Well Amanda. If you are truly "The Director" of Communications at ParetoLogic, I have news for you. As the person responsible for communications, the buck stops with you, particularly in view of the fact that the support staff you employ, either don't understand the english language or, they are so indifferent to the plight of those among us who have problems with the RegCure program.

I have repeatedly emailed your support staff with an in-depth explanation and screenshots to confirm my comments about the problem I have encountered with this program yet to date, they have sent out a highly suspicious "Unregister.Zip file which when run is supposed to Unregister the previous Licence Key Code.

Instead, Zone Alarm Pro Mailsafe immediately quarantines the file but gives a robust warning not to run the file. Furthermore, if I go ahead and ignore the warning, Windows Security also intervenes and blocks access to the file which means it can't be run.

This situation leaves me with a program I've paid for but can't run. I'd suggest therefore Amanda that instead of allowing your support staff to inadequately service those customers who trusted your company enough to purchase Regcure, you grab the bull by the horns and get in there among them and see what they are up to.

I have kept every email I received from them including the corrupt files they sent twice to me. Also I have every email I forwarded to them. If you are serious about defending this program, your company's reputation, then I'd get very busy indeed, unless of course you don't want to accept responsibility and prefer to pass the buck instead.

If people like those among your support staff who have been involved with my case worked for me and delivered such an abysmal service as they have to me, their feet wouldn't touch the ground.

Now Amanda, you can no longer claim to be in ignorance of this situation and any lack of action only means your company's reputation gets damaged more day-by-day. I'd very much like to hear from "you" personally, and if you're up for it, you can contact me at:
[email protected]

Meantime, if any other users reading this know how I can rid my PC of the file which contains the expiry date of the product I would be very grateful. This file when I try to renew my licence produces an error which advises me to contact Regcure support. They have sent me out a file which when run is supposed to remove the Unregister File. On both occasions, the file has been corrupt and as explained above impossible to run because Windows blocks access to it.

Thanks guys. Amanda, let's hear from you and see if you're a real director or just one in name only.


----------



## Goku

Uninstall the application and do the following:-

1)Download *RegSeeker* from any of the given locations.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download2579.html
http://regseeker.en.softonic.com/
http://www.freewarefiles.com/program_9_100_9453.html
http://www.cnet.com.au/downloads/0,2...594470s,00.htm

2)Open *RegSeeker* and go on the *Clean the Registry* tab.
3)Check all the boxes and click *Ok*.
4)After the scan is complete,it will list all the invalid entries on your computer.
5)Press *Ctrl+A* to select all the entries.
6)Now press the *Delete* key to delete the entries.Make sure *Backup before deletion box is checked.*
7)It will prompt for a Backup name.Give one and click *Ok*.
8)It will delete the files and store a Backup.

In case something goes wrong and you have to restore your registry,do the following:-

1)Open the *RegSeeker* file.
2)Go to the *Backup* folder inside it.
3)There you will find a file with your suggested name.
4)Double click on it and it will ask if you want to add the information to your registry.
5)Say *Yes* to the prompt and your registry will be succesfully restored.

If the prompt doesn't come up,instead an *Open With* dialogue box pops up,do the following:-

1)Click the *Browse* button.
2)Locate the following:-

*X:/Windows/Regedit*
*(X stands for drive letter where Windows is installed.)*

3)Check the box which says *Always use the selected program to open this kind of file*.
4)Click *Ok* and you are done.

Then reinstall the application.By the way,good reply to *Amanda*.Good Luck.


----------



## Jock Snow

Hello Goku. Thank you for your kind offer of help re: RegSeeker. I have been using RegSeeker for some 3 years now and unfortunately it doesn't remove the file I was referring to. I had already tried that option so wherever this file is located on my PC it is obviously outwith the reach of RegSeeker but thank you very much anyway.

Regards, Jock.


----------



## Tom Gallagher

I just purchased the software to rid myself of Isass.dll and a couple of other nasties. When I went to down load the software from Reg Cure, my windows shut down. I tried to down load twice more with the same results. So I called American Express and told them to cancel the trade. May be the result of the nastie, itself, for when you go to disable it or remove it, the thing shuts you down. Tom Gallagher, Georgetown University (faculty)


----------



## WhitPhil

If you need help in removing nasties, download, install and run HiJackThis

Do the Scan and then copy/paste the created LOG file back here in a reply post for review.

Also provide some of the symptoms you are experiencing.


----------



## Goku

*Welcome to TSG Tom* 

Thanks for giving your time to this thread as your first post and posting your valuable experience. However, if you read other posts, you will observe that all of them have got almost the same problem as you have got. We are really looking to sue them or atleast get back a refund but I don't think it is doing much help. However, for your problem try reinstalling and then uninstalling the program. Also, try my solution that I gave for Jock. Who knows it may work? Once again, thanks for the review and join the revolution.


----------



## mesmd

AcaCandy said:


> Broledh, I've edited your post, I'd suggest that you review the forum rules prior to posting again, otherwise, your stay here will be very short.


Hi AcaCandy,
I just joined your board and thank you for allowing me membership. I was wondering whether to purchase Regcure and read Broledh's post and link about Regcure complaints. I have 2 Reg. cleaners that work well and was about to buy Regcure as it found > 200 Registry errors on mt computer after just cleaning it with my 2 cleaners!
I am not going to purchase it now as my system runs great. My question is related to what Broledh's post violated and exactly why you reprimanded him?

Thank you for your reply, as I do not want to violate your rules.

Miles


----------



## Davec

The simple thing to do would be to read the rules yourself. The link is at the top of the screen.


----------



## mars_bar

New to the site but I've used it on many prior occasions.

Just wanted to thank everyone for their input on RegCure as I did both install and run it, though I wasn't silly enough to actually follow through with the recommendations without checking out others' experiences 1st.

Great thread and I'm pretty sure it's saved me a whole world of hurt.

Thanks again and cheers,
Mars


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi mars_bar and welcome to TSG.


----------



## Highball

Concerning Regcure / ParetoLogic ... I will NEVER again lay my hands on any of their products !!!!!!!!!!
In fact if i could, i would tag them as shadies. I downloaded Regcure to find out if any other registrycleaners could be useful - other than CCleaner.
Regcure found 1211 errors. When i saw that i clearly got suspicious, since i clean the registry manually and therefore to a certain point, have an overview of problems occuring on my puter.
Suspicion: TOO good to be true, and later it confirmed EVERY suspicion i had.
Event: I purchased Regcure to test it, and with an open mind i installed and did a fully functional search and clean up process.
Result: It cleaned up and REMOVED >>> FULLY functional links <<< and made a mess of my startup menus. It certainly did NOT clean up my registry as promised. In fact, making a mess of my startup was the only real thing i could see, had a result.
Conclusion: It pops up with a HUGE amount of false positives. CCleaner DID find some real occuring errors. I didn't repair, but tried to see if Regcure could spot the errors - RegCure could NOT !!!

FRAUD: After a few days of purchase i suddenly saw in my mailbox that they had confirmed the transaction through CLICKBANK. Not only that, but OVERBILLED me ...

They actually automailed me two confirmations on the same transaction order#.
I mailed them and told them FRAUD. I wrote that i would uninstall their product since it didn't work properly, worked by creating errors and because i was doublebilled. And since they offered a 60 day refund guarantee, i simply had the right to get my money back.
I told them that i would report them to the police if i didn't get my money back within a week.
I did get my money back (not at the same time, but within one week) - the original amount and the overbilled amount.

So how do i rank them: As a shady company, a product without any real value and function as claimed - and the staff: A bunch of crooks.

Do NOT touch Paretologic !!! Do NOT touch RegCure and do NOT touch Xoftspy.

CCleaner on the other hand is a worthwhile effort do download and install:
They don't demand or claim any money, CCleaner isn't that good, BUT it is certainly an honest product that DO work, and that DO help cleaning up.
It doesn't claim much, but simply works. And it can help clean up entries in remove programs that XP can't delete. Further it works well with startup programs, so you can control the startup / system items.

If anybody doubt my obstacles with RegCure and/or Paretologic claim otherwise - i have the full e-mail correspondance and would HAPPILY forward the mail.

... Highball


----------



## Pareto Rep

Dear Highball

I am sorry to hear that your experience with our product was not what you had hoped it would be. Although many people experience frustration when attempting to clean their registry, we find that the majority of our registered customers do find the product and our customer support quite helpful. I am pleased that you received your refund in a timely fashion and do wish you the best of luck with your future computing endeavours.

Kindest Regards
Laura
Paretologic Liaison


----------



## Highball

First a polite hello ... and thank you for your reply.

Next ...

it was not only NOT, what i hoped it to be - it was a completely bad experience.

1. How do you explain missing support when i come up with technical questions - i.e. no received replies 

2. How do you explain that it deletes completely and fully functional linkage in the startup menus 

3. How do you explain that all the entries and keys in the registry that i.e. CCleaner could find - could NOT be detected with RegCure  
... and after checking the entries in the registry manually, i found them legal to clean !

4. How do you explain the phenomenon that every time i did a completely search (and tagged ALL options) RegCure i.e. came up with 10 different # of errors in range from 609 to 1211 detected errors which could be "repaired"  
In the 10 times run test, i did not repair anything, but did a complete new scan, so nothing should actually be changed !
... False positives to "scare" and lure consumers into buying the product ... seems probable.

And since you seem a decent person, but words can be rethoric:
5. HOW do you explain that i was doublebilled on the same purchase 

6 ... and finally how do you explain that i when i later searched the net found a LOT of articles and complaints about the EXACT same kind of the above experiences 

I *AM* curious, how you explain all that.

Mayhaps that since some still rate you as rouges and since you only a short while ago was taken off the rouge list, the policy to lure customers, fraud policy and avoiding support tells the truth rather than fine words and explanations 

Actually i don't find i can trust any explanation, but it WOULD be interesting to read how you DO explain all the above ...

I am listening ...

Sincerely Highball

P.s. No it's not the least an endevaour. It is time consuming. Manually cleaning works - but not something i can recommend inexperienced users.
I CAN on the other hand recommend CCleaner, i don't make a backup copy of the registry since it is safe to use.
I DO make a system restore backup every week. That is also a recommendation.


----------



## Pareto Rep

Hello Highball

Thank you for your response. I will do my utmost to address your questions and concerns. Please know that it is not our intent to cause you frustration.

#1. You state that you received no contact from our technical support department. Each support ticket is assigned a ticket number. If you could please provide me with your support ticket numbers, I would be happy to investigate this for you. Also, you do mention that you received a refund within 1 week of purchase, which indicates that you did in fact have contact with our support department.

#2. Every computer is different so it is impossible for us to give exact information on this without knowing your system.

Registry items listed on the error list can be invalid when associated with non-existing folders or files. However, some entries may be valid. It is recommended that you only remove items that you know are invalid.

RegCure is one of the safest removal tools on the market and it is rare that it will remove something that a user requires but it can happen. RegCure does create a backup and restores easily if something is found to be awry after a cleaning.

#3. As we do not sell or support the registry cleaner that you are referring to, we cannot comment on their ability to scan and remove items.

#4. There are a couple of possibilities for what you were seeing.

Most often, this situation involves the removal of empty registry keys. Frequently the registry items are removed by RegCure and are re-created during regular computer operations. For example, Microsoft Windows creates empty registry keys that are safe to delete and then are automatically generated again by the operating system. You can add these items to your Ignore list if you do not want to see them in future scans.

You can send items to the Ignore list during step 3 of the scan process. The items are not removed and RegCure will ignore these entries in upcoming scans.

#5. It is true that in 2004, ParetoLogic was included in this list. ParetoLogic's main sales channel was, and is, affiliate sales and though most of the ParetoLogic affiliates conducted themselves in an appropriate manner, there were some that used poor marketing and/or advertising tactics that were not well accepted by the Internet community. ParetoLogic subsequently formalized its affiliate policies and instituted monitoring methods to remedy the situation at which time ParetoLogic was removed from Spyware Warrior's Rogue list (later in 2004).

•	Established in 2004, ParetoLogic is a member in good standing with the Better Business Bureau
•	ParetoLogic and its CEO have been the recipient of several awards including Entrepreneur of the Year, Emerging Technology Company of the Year, and Innovative Excellence
•	ParetoLogic currently has seven products on the market, several of which have received public acclaim and awards
•	ParetoLogic products are available in eight languages in seventy countries around the world
•	ParetoLogic offers a 60 day money back guarantee on all of its products
•	ParetoLogic has a dedicated Customer Support Team. Their genuine desire to help people out often results in them helping customers with general computer use and maintenance issues and has garnered ParetoLogic a large number of loyal customers.

#6. With regards to your statement that you were double-billed, we do not handle the billing and payment processing aspect of our business ourselves. Please contact our payment processor, ClickBank, at
http://www.clickbank.com/cs/cs-inquiry.cgi or email [email protected] for enquiries regarding double billing.

Again, I regret that your experience with RegCure was not what you hoped it would be, and I wish you all the best with your online security ventures.

Kindest Regards
Laura
Paretologic Liaison


----------



## Highball

Most of your reply is rethoric.

I handle the registry manually. I have had computer since 1980, so i know how to dig my way in, what happens and have made alle the faults computer enthusiasts could do.
Now i do things manually which means i am in control.
I am 53, so do not make the mistake of considering me a naive youngster.
I am very able to read between the lines. I have fought Bill Gates and his software bugs since 1986 ... system crashes, blue screen lockouts and sudden crashes where i was prevented access.
I have used many hours to dig my way in through DOS commands and sudden ideas, trials and errors - but i have NEVER been forced to format a harddisk to regain control, or for that matter formatted a harddisk - i have won access every time - so please don't tell me how computers, software and operating systems works.
I won every time !

I delete and change registry entries just fine - and it has NEVER caused me problems - it's only time consuming and in my experience (and with my knowledge) safer since ... if i use a program to clean up i don't really have a clue of what happens other than what a fine menus says.

As for #4: I didn't do ANY cleaning, just a full scan 10 times ... so NOTHING was removed, nothing had changed and therefore nothing had to be re created by windows.
I scanned 10 times with a # of completely different results.
I could have accepted a difference of less than 1% in difference, but the range of cleanable items ranged from 600+ to 1200+ ... and the # didn't de- or increased - it went up and down without any pattern, which told me that it really didn't had a clue of what could be cleaned.
In fact, when NOTHING changes it should actually come up with the exact same result in every scan. And in fact CCleaner does that.

So some of your explanation is uneccesary, but is looks good to come up with a fine technical explanation - people might think you are right.
There's a word for that: Rethoric.

As for 5 & 6 ... The doublebilling happened just three month ago (25. april 2007), so it is still going on. I know it was not paretologic, but the billing is handled through Clickbank and they doublebilled me.
Your excuse for avoiding the responsibility since it was Clickbank that billed me, doesn't hold. It's your business partner, and you certainly have a responsibility since they bill the sales of your products.
Had this happened once - one could claim that you maybe didn't have any responsibility, BUT ... i have read several articles and complaints on the net ... some many years old up to recent days - and in my case three month ago.
Don't tell me that Paretologic have never had a clue of their doublebilling. If you want to be taken seriously, skip Clickbank because they are part of the reputation that burdens Paretologic.
Yes i got my money back, the original refund based on your 60 days refund policy and the double billed amount - but that doesn't make it LEGAL or okay.

What a joke ... like: You got your money back, so what's the problem ? The Problem is that your business associate drew money they were NOT allowed to draw from the bank account, and therefore broke the law !!!!!!!!!! The term for that is crime.
Was it then okay since i got all my money back? Of course not !

Let it be, i can't use your explanation. I was just curious. Rethoric and nothing with real consistence.

So in short ... i was just warning people not to use or loose. That's all ...

Further comments won't flow from my desktop.

Highball


----------



## mibj2007

I purchased Regcure myself and later found that it slowed my system down dramatically and I knew I didn't dispose of any major registry files just the ones that were most suspicious to me things that just didn't look right in my HKey Local Machine area etc.

I then contacted the company for more information when I did a virus scan via 
www.pandasoftware.com via my pro account online and it amazed me that it was picking up REGCURE as a Hacking Tool. I first though well maybe it was just panda picking up on maybe the language that it was written in as I had discovered in the past that some languages such as javascript and such will come up as potential malwares etc. yet my pc kept getting worse and the same thing would happen every time I did a panda scan - it would come up as a hacking tool. Well to make a long story a bit shorter I wound up contacting the bank and am getting a refund for this as I was totally unable to use it and had to manually delete out the reg cure files out of my registry and 1Xoftspy program that came with it. Here is link that tells you a bit more about the Reg Cure software and as it is under a low risk with a 2 red dot destruction it was horrible on my pc. Found this forum and wanted to post out in case anyone has the same trouble.

Pandas Web site says

Brief Description

RegCure belongs to the category of Potentially Unwanted Programs, also
known as PUPs.

PUPs are programs that, due to their features or means of distribution,
can affect users' consent, awareness or control over operations like:

Installation.
Modifications carried out on the computer.
Behavior of the program.
Processing of personal data.
Uninstallation.
The evaluation criteria of PUPs are based on the proposals suggested by
the Antiâ€'Spyware Coalition, organization of which Panda Software is
a member.

RegCure does not spread automatically using its own means. It needs an
attacking user's intervention in order to reach the affected computer.
The means of transmission used include, among others, floppy disks,CD'ROMs, email messages with attached files, Internet downloads, FTP,
IRC channels, peer'to 'peer (P2P) file sharing networks, etc.

and a direct link to what I encountered -
Panda website

http://www.pandasoftware.com/virus_info/encyclopedia/overview.aspx?idvirus=166567

Hope this helps out anyone that may have trouble with this software 
PS Now that is is gone out of my system and have done a complete clean up I am now up and running better than I was for the last 2 weeks with it installed

PSS I also contacted the company about this threat level and had gotten 1 response in a 2 week time period and was basically kicked to the curb since the rep ditched me in the support ticket area.

Therefore just as Highball says I will be doing all my registry cleanings manually from here on out. I just am glad that I took that A+ tech course 

My Lesson Learned and Moral of my story is ........ The quick way is not always the best way ..... Internet sales are very faceless - specially ones that do not offer any assistance or direct phone support - and Buyer Beware


----------



## Highball

THANK you :up: ...

This is actually the most valuable post i've seen on RegCure. When i wrote here to the Paretologic rep. i stated that i would comment no further on her "explanations". Still true and i would have left the forum on it's own, since i found that i made my point of view - AND warnings.

I checked up on the link in your post, so see if i could get a date on the post in Pandaweb.

WOW, the date was as late as: Detection updated on: June 28, 2007 

The content, the description, the date and the consequences tells it all doesn't it ... PARETOLOGIC.

The most scaring thing is ... that i was actually NOT the least surprised when i read the post, but instead it confirmed MANY suspicions. 

***

My own suspicion was awaken the first time i let regcure run on its own after doing the proper settings in my firewall concerning auto updates:

I have the policy NOT to let any new and therefore not a thoroughly tested program do an autoconnecting to the net, aside from first time update. After that i have a feeling of how a program behaves with net connections:

1. The first time i clicked RegCures auto update, my firewall asked me how i wanted the settings for two entries to behave. I clicked full access.
Now RegCure was registered in my firewall where i could afterwards get in control of how i would let it access the net. Standard settings and no problem there.

2. I then in an INSTANT cut all net connection, so nothing serious would happen ... IF ... in case !

3. I then entered the options in RegCure. Setting all to null (meaning NO autoupdate, NO scan, NO nothing ... actually in fact i deactivated RegCure through its own means as much as possible).

4. I then entered the two entries in my firewall, set the access for Regcure to NULL, meaning i in every way blocked for all attempts for regcure to get on the net - it simply could NOT get an available port to create transmissions.

5. I then rebooted my machine with cablemodem running, so when window was fully running with all applications loaded, i would see how Regcure behaved netwise.

6. THEN my suspicion was awake and my awareness was on the highest alert.

7. Regcure did a persistent request to connect to the net. THAT is completely opposite to how a decent program should behave. I.e. i am running two scanners: ComputerAssociates (Firewall is effecient, but scanners (as the american term) s-u-x. Will let it run the subscribed period of time then change to Bullguard). And SuperAntiSpyware.
To compare: They do NOT try to go on the net autoupdate disabled. They wait patiently until i by myself find it about time to update.

8. AND interesting: WHY do Regcure HAVE to go on the net, when i in every way have told it "wait until I find it necessary to let you update" ???

EVERY other program i have that can be updated (well except for Windows Media Player *LOL*), do NOT persist a connection, but is dormant until i decide to update.

As in the movie "Contact" - the endcomment in the film is: "That IS interesting" !!! Isn't it !!! 

Good work ... :up: :up: :up:

Highball

Ps. Still ... i CAN recommend CCleaner, since it doesn't demand any amount in order to work (i HAVE though paid them a fee - they deserve it).
For me it is safe to use - i stopped a couple of years ago to make a safe backup of registry before it cleaned. I have discovered NO harm on my machine.
It doesn't do THAT much of a job - but to let it do most of the job, it is Xcellent. Afterwards i have very little work on the registry.
Try it. No problems if you before cleanup make a copy of registry. If you read the entries in its list you can clearly recognize the entries as invalid ... in the sense: Safe to clean.

PPs ... Regcure has a thread on it's own ... That *IS* interesting ... isn't it !!!!!


----------



## dankrullcoll

I purchased Reg Cure and thought it was legit. I realized it was a joke after about 15 minutes. I tried emailing them and telling them that but did not get any response and no phone number to contact them. I also then checked my email and seen I was billed 2x for product. I need help getting my money back, I cant afford $70.00 for nothing. Its one thing to get hosed 1x by this company but 2x for the same purchase. It does not make sense.

Please Help


----------



## Highball

Well ... considering that they obviously still are rouges - it DOES make sense. I know perfectly what you mean, but being who they are and behaving still like this - to THEM it makes sense. Scammers have enough sense to go on as long as it can pay off.

I guess that when they started they had a lot of difficulties because they were on rouge lists.
They probably wanted to be legit and mayhaps stopped doublebilling - but the software couldn't meet the advertized standard or demands.
So now they probably are being rouges again (square one) to earn some money this way because their software can't be taken seriuously and people want their money back.

Some don't have the courage or means to report them to the police, some do think ... "what the he.." - but believe me, they probably CAN earn money by doublebilling because they rely on peoples laziness, disencouragement, confusion or indifference and therefore keep the money.

I have send you a private Mess, so i can go into dialog with you and hopefully guide you so you can get your money back.
I don't want to post my means in open, so they can prevent anything.

I can tell you though - in the open - it was a GREAT satisfaction, when i got the EXACT expected reaction out of my mails to them. The first of several means is ... to be CONSEQUENT !

Mail me and we do what we can. Scammers like them don't deserve to win. And the more people who fight them, the harder it will be in the long run for them to scam.

Sincerely Highball


----------



## dankrullcoll

I did recieve a message back from Reg Cure this morning about the double billing. This is the message I responded back with. I will keep you updated on how it works.

I have issues with both orders:

CLICKBANK PURCHASE RECEIPT# xxxxxx - $39.90

CLICKBANK PURCHASE RECEIPT# xxxxxxx - $29.95

This is the message I received:

KAI

Hi Daniel,

Thanks for your email.

We respond to all inquiries via our support desk, located at http://support.paretologic.com/ , and currently are not able to offer telephone support. We apologize for the delay.

We see the extra purchase, and have submitted it to our refund department for processing.

Please note that refunds may take up to 15 days to complete processing.

For your records, your current and valid order is as follows:

OrderID: xxxxxx
RegCure license key: xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx
If you should require any further assistance, please contact us again.

Kind regards,

Kai

ParetoLogic Support Team

Thank you for responding to my issue of the double billing and I will wait and see if l I get my refunded money. But I also am requesting to have my money back for the valid order #xxxxxxx. Unfortunately the program did not work and did not fix the error that I needed fixed. I had a specific error I was hoping it would fix and it did not. I am not sure what the program did if it did anything, but it was no help to me. I have since deleted the program from my computer. Please refund both of my orders # xxxxxxxx & #xxxxxxxx

I have heard from others mentioning that they have had issues receiving credit back, and I hope that I do not have that issue. I have contacted my credit card company about the purchase and filed a dispute with them and I will contact the appropriate authorities on this issue if I do not see the money placed back into my account in a timely fashion ( with in 7 - 10 days)

I also will defiantly be posting my experiences with your company if my money is not refunded. I will post on every tech site I can find out there making people aware of this situation and let as many people know about your program as possible.

So please refund my money and we will have no issues and I will just assume that your product did not work for me and may be right for other customers. I will go away quietly and satisfied in knowing that you stood behind your money back guarantee.


----------



## Pareto Rep

Hello again 

There have been further concerns raised, and I will do my utmost to address them.

To mibj2007 - I regret that you feel you did not receive adequate technical support from our helpdesk. If you could please provide me with your support ticket # that was issued to you when you sent us your support request, I would be delighted to invesigate this further for you.

To dankrullcoll - I am pleased to hear that you have been in touch with our support department regarding the duplicate purchase and requested refund. Our support team is an incredibly diligent and caring group of individuals and I'm sure you will be satisfied with their responses to you. If you have any other questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to contact us [email protected]

Kindest Regards
Laura
Paretologic Liaison


----------



## Pareto Rep

To all concerned parties:

There has been a great deal of speculation about Panda's detection of RegCure within their virus definitions.

We have been working with Panda on the false positive issue and Panda has confirmed the removal of signatures and encyclopedia as of this morning.

The detection was indeed a false positive, and this has been confirmed by Panda.

I regret any concern that this has caused you.

Kindest Regards
Laura
Paretologic Liaison


----------



## WhitPhil

Pareto Rep said:


> The detection was indeed a false positive, and this has been confirmed by Panda.


That's really too bad since it would have been a warning to anyone that had your product installed, that they should be concerned.

Now they are on their own.

And, will be frequently TSG often.


----------



## dankrullcoll

I recieved my refund for my Double purchase of Reg Cure this morning. I purchased it Wednesday(8/1/07) evening and was refunded my money this morning (8/3/07). So I have to give them credit on that part. 

It would still be nice if they had a phone number to call so you could talk to someone but they did refund my money much faster than I expected.

Thanks for everyone's help.

Dan Krull


----------



## Highball

It's going to be a GREAT weekend *LOL*. The boids are singing, the sun is shining, you got a refund and Paretologic is one customer less - isn't life grand *Smiles* ...

Congratulations. Yes, the best way to hurt them is the opposite recommendations: Personal experiences being told to others.

I am happy on your behalf.

The work was yours and the patience and the burden, i just advised. Credit yourself. Don't credit paretologic anything: You had to go through a frustrating time, worrying about being held at arms length, being doublebilled and had to spend time sorting out the problems.
Probably the only thing that prevented them from not doing anything was that you went on open forum.

Have GOOD weekend - hmm mayhaps unnecessary to wish you - you WILL have *S*.

If you want some qualified assistance in cleaning up invalid entries in your registry - download, install and run CCleaner. It woiks, it's free and it is safe. Make a copy of your registry the first 10 times you use it, just for safety precautions, because when it cleans it CLEANS, and you could later regret some deletion.
I use it as a first means tool to do most of the cleaning, and afterwards its much easier to clean manually. Don't do the latter if you don't have any clue how to ...
CCleaner: http://www.ccleaner.com/

Take care.

>>> just some comments:

 Yes no phone # ... isn't that interesting ?

We have in Denmark an Aldi chain (Food and discount wares) that sells products of poor quality, they have a telephone #, but NO e-mail - isn't that interesting ? 

And i wonder about the replies from this paretologic rep.... she *always* has an answer ready *no matter* what the problem is ... isn't that interesting ? 

I also wonder about the extreme niceties, the willingness and xtremely polite behaviour in the replies from the same person ... isn't that unnatural ?


----------



## WhitPhil

*HighBall*
"CCleaner. It woiks, it's free and it is safe. Make a copy of your registry the first 10 times you use it"

There are really NO registry cleaners that can be "guaranteed" to be safe. When/if you run one, you *have* to be sure that you understand what is being removed. 
And, there is really little use in running one, since the performance gains to be had are nil. Nominal at best.

As for backing up the registry, this is of little use when you attempt to reboot after cleaning the registry and finding that you are in a "can't boot" situation.
Or, when you run an infrequently used program a few months down the road, or use an infrequently used function of a program and find out they no longer work. You will never figure out the deleted registry entries that are causing the problem.


----------



## Highball

> There are really NO registry cleaners that can be "guaranteed" to be safe. <

When i write safe, i refer to that i in the first couple of month made backups of registry - but for the last three years i run it without backups, and to me it's safe.

Yes true, to make a safe removal one need to understand what is being removed. The tools for that is: Check the list of the entries being tagged and if in any doubt ... untag, simple as that.

But i have on the other hand noticed that the suggested entries ARE valid to delete.

Yes, true: If no reboot after cleaning the registry - there's no use of the cleaner - there are means for that though to regain access.
But again CCleaner has never cleaned in any way that made it impossible to reboot or in any case caused me problems.
I have had computer since 1980, so i am aware of all the possibilities that can cause problems. CCleaner has never been one of them.

I HAVE on the other hand fought my way through Microsofts bad bugged software - sometimes 10 hours because of bluescreens or no reboot. I have never been in the situation where i had to reformat the harddrive and reinstall - i ALWAYS regained access and fully functionality.

If you look at my reply i decommend manual registry cleaning though.

So to me it works, and i DO gain - not much in performance, but i spend less time doing the manual cleaning. I *have had* conflicts though which decreased the performance because of left over entries after removal of programs.
CCleaner find them beautifully and again ... i have had no problems with CCleaner.

If any doubt about CCleaner, the don't download and install . how difficult can it be ?

BUT ... a matter of personal view, experience and semantics.

Take care


----------



## WhitPhil

Thanks for the response.

The reason why "we" try NOT to recommend Cleaners, in general, is for the following reason.
Just because the program runs on a specific hardware/software configuration and does not cause issues for that particular person, is not a valid reason to make a general statement that it is safe and thus recommended for all to use.

And yes, at the end of the day, it comes down to personal preference, but there are too many "newbies" who believe the hype on the net that Cleaners will "fix all problems", "increase performance", and are "guranteed safe", etc (a la RegCure web site) and then blindly run them and allow all entries found to be deleted.

As a technical forum, we have to ensure that we always note all of the "watchoutfors" when we talk about cleaning software, of any type.


----------



## Highball

We fully agree on that blind dates with software not only - often - but MOST often result in huge problems.

I actually didn't know that recommending a particular software was against Forum policy.

The forum works as is, because decommending software works, so why not share xperiences recommending something that several years of experience shows is (we agree) is "relatively safe".

I have honestly never in the past years made a backup using ""XX", but when it comes to warnings about rouges, i felt it okay to guide and maneuver newbies around most obstacles, frustrations and opposite guide them in the right direction towards software that i have experienced works.
I guess that's what the forum is about ?

You help MANY newbies when they have system problems/crashes/lockouts etc, virus or other kind of malware - so why not help them *BEFORE* they reach that point.

Just a perspective, but anyway thank you for your respectful way to address me and reply, that's a rare behaviour.

Have a nice weekend.

Highball

P.s. and by the way, i have never seen or read about any complanits about XX cleaner.


----------



## WhitPhil

Highball said:


> P.s. and by the way, i have never seen or read about any complanits about XX cleaner.


Have a great weekend as well.

And personally, I haven't seen any complaints about CC Cleaner "lately". Some of the earlier versions were a little buggy. And, as always, since it IS software, and these types of programs ARE mucking with your system, one always needs to tread carefully.


----------



## matryxweb

I have been using regcure for over twelve months and have never had a problem. What i have found when reading about complaints is that a lot of these computers have manufacturer install disks where my pc is custom built.

Also some of these users are also mistaking regcure as a spyware removal program which it is not.

The only way to ensure that you dont hurt you computer is by creating a restore point before running any of these programs.


----------



## WhitPhil

matryxweb said:


> The only way to ensure that you dont hurt you computer is by creating a restore point before running any of these programs.


And then hope that the entries being removed don't belong to a program that you run infrequently, or provide support for infrequently used function of some program.

If they were, taking a restore point is of little use.


----------



## Goku

Well, here is a case of another fresh RegCure victim. Check it out:-

RegCure ruined my computer


----------



## hiram21

ninedawg said:


> I had to respond to this thread, as I was also skeptical about getting regcure myself. My pc kept shutting down, i scanned for viruses, and nothing! I took my pc to firedog and they told me it would cost 60 bucks just to perform a diagnostics check. So i tried regure this evening and so far so good. It found 1169 errors (and my pc is only about 1.5 years old), repaired them, and this baby is running like new. Well worth the 29 bucks, in my opinion.


I also had a big problem with my computer with InstallShield error 1607 everytime I tried to install a software for my PDA. I tried to solve it by contacting the HP technical support department, tried the fixes recommended by the InstallShield company fixes , and every recommendation I could get from the Internet to no avail (even started to get other error messages). I decided to try RegCure, as a last resort, and it fixed my problem! I am not sure if other registry fixers would have done the same for me, but I am happy to have invested the $29.95 for this fix.


----------



## WhitPhil

*hiram21*
Out of curiousity, since this is your first post, what drew you to this site, to go through the registry process and then make this positive post about Regcure? And, even though you are running XP, in the Win9x forum.

Surely not any influence from the manufacturer!


----------



## ~Candy~

*raises hand*


Maybe a google search


----------



## WhitPhil

Well, perhaps. 

But here we have a person, who thinks Regcure is the greatest thing since sliced bread, who now throws it into google (along with the word "ruined") otherwise there would be pages, and pages to scroll through ("regcure ruined" pops this thread right to the top), and then feels stronly enough about the subject (after reading all 62 entries), to register and make their post.

Well, I suppose stranger things have happened!


----------



## ~Candy~

Yeah, my red flag was raised as well


----------



## hiram21

I am not saying that RegCure is the greatest product out there, as there might be some that can perform better. I just happen to try it in order to solve my problem and it did. I found this website through a Google search using registry cleaners comparisons as the object of my search. Because I had inadvertenly purchased RegCure together with an antispyware program from Paretto (which I really did'nt need), the company told me that they could not give me a partial refund. They offered to give me a full refund ($39.95) and asked me to uninstall both programs and then purchase RegCure separately. It was then that I began a Google search to find out if I should purchase REgCure again or another program that might be even better and at a comparable price. I have found conflicting recommendations from several websites, some recommending RegCure, some RegistryFix, some RegCure, others MaxRegistry Cleaner, another Registry Fixer, and yet another Advanced System Optimizer. It is hard to make a choice among this jungle of recommendations. Again, I am not saying that RegCure is the best thing since sliced bread but that it did worked for my specific problem (it might not worked for any future problems or it might "ruin my computer"). I just wanted the site to have another opinion, even though positive, about my particular experience with RegCure. I surely don't own any stock in this company. I hope I don't become an outcast for trying to voice a dissenting opinion in this forum.


----------



## WhitPhil

Thanks for coming back and clarifying.

Your initial post, as you can see, "appeared" to be out of the blue.

As for registry cleaners, well, read all of this thread. For the one thing that may be solved, there are a hundred waiting to break.

As for that one, there is no reason to believe, that if you had posted the problem here, one of the techs could have solved it for you.

Anyway, thanks again, and welcome to TSG.


----------



## n8slastresort

I dont know if it was regcure that killed me but it was the last thing installed and used when my troubles began. i have a lagged start up and my net connection will not aquire and address just gives me 000.000.0.0 invalid ip "thanks Reg Cure:up: "


----------



## hiram21

Next time I will come here to get solutions for my computer problems, now that I know about this resource. Thank you for welcoming me to TSG.


----------



## Pareto Rep

Hello n8slastresort

If you are having issues with your computer, please email [email protected] with a detailed description of your issue, and our technical team will be delighted to assist you.

Kindest Regards
Laura 
Paretologic Liaison


----------



## 1+1=2

Laura wrote:
"*If you are having issues with your computer, please email [email protected] with a detailed description of your issue, and our technical team will be delighted to assist you*."

That's good and positive answer. Two weeks ago I download RegCure for free scan and uninstalled it yesterday. To judge the software and its functions, can be looked at price and consumers's systems, each computer/platform is difference etc. I believe so. Besides, if it is not good, why does the market have competitor like UniBlue. I really do not know much who is who and like anybody else, just search the Net and look around.

http://www.registrycleanerscomparisons.com/

I knew the Registries R big problem, the Uninstall mostly will not take out the regID of it plus some other hidden files or folder, perhaps .


----------



## Siam

I spent the last three days researching as many Registry Repair Software as I can but only come away afraid of any purchases made on the internet. Today, I came across this website and thread, which help me. Thank you for listing the free registry cleaner website www.WiseCleaner.com. Not only was the download and scan free but also it repaired everything marked "Safe to Fix". Unfortunately, I have 276 "Not fully safe to fix" errors. I am unsure what to do next. Is there something that I can do (I am still learning) or shall I just take my computer in for service?


----------



## WhitPhil

Please, please read ALL of this thread, and also do a search for Registry Cleaners on this site and read them.

We do NOT recommend running one unless you know absolutely that the items being selected for removal are ok to remove.

The items these pieces of junk call "errors" are NOT errors. But, it's an easy way to entice people to buy their products.

There is no, none, nada reason to clean the registry. There is no affect on performance, and no negative affect by leaving the "errors" as they are.

But, by allowing them to remove items you may end up with applications that no longer work or a PC that will not boot!


----------



## Siam

Thank you for responding. Over the past year, I have noticed slow start-ups and shut-downs. Even navigating the internet was extremely slow. After researching the problem, I learned that I needed to repair the registry. Due to my limited experience, I thought purchasing software would be best for me.

During those three days, I read eight websites that reviewed registry products. While there is a variety of products, three product names kept popping up (RegCure is very popular) and one product looked better than all the rest. After researching that product, I found a couple complaints about no refunds being issued after the software caused several errror. In fact, I finally determined that the software was actual a one-year subscription service. So, I researched RegCure and learned it was the same thing. (Thanks to Tech Support Guys.)

After using WiseCure, I found my computer working faster. However, those "Not Fully Safe to Fix" errors involve my "D" drive, which is my CD/DVD port. I don't fully understand why there are items saved(?) to that drive. In fact, I am wondering if this explains why I can open disks on the "D" drive but not save information to that drive. Any idea what I can do?


----------



## WhitPhil

I would suggest that you start a new thread in the XP or Win98 forum,whichever you are running, and explain what problems you are having.

As well, download, install and run HiJackThis
Run the Scan and save Log file, then when the LOG file opens in Notepad, do a Select ALL, Copy and the Paste the results in this new thread. This will allow everyone to review what is running in the PC and make recommendations.

Registry Repair is not the way to improve performance or to resolve other issues.


----------



## Soloux

Hi to all. I'm not using that "miracle" of RegCure. I'm posting this 'cause I wonder how it is possible so many people, who searching trough google, finishing right in the rating page for registry cleaners?
I found this post by searching some .dll files and than it was a LOT of sugestions for RgCure. I am big sceptic 'cause all this years I saw just 2 - 3 good cleaners and no one revolutionary. ... So, I just deed the search, but not AFTER this "wunder" program, but the forums ABOUT this program. And here I am!  
I'm with experiance with computers like HighBall and also the years going to be like his/her.  I'm with my own deviate way of doing things on my computer...
But, I want to say somethings which I always say to the begginers when they need my help - and no matter how "unserious" this seams, It IS very serious: People, READ, READ and READ!
Read the coments, (like this posts), about some program, read the manual; inform yourself about the error - search and read, I can bet that you are not the only one with some error or problem; always check double before you do something.
For the cleaners is the same - check the posts, forums and comments. You don't check nothing if you catch the first rating list on google. The program without test period of atleast 15 days you should skip! Programs which want your money in advance - you should skip.
There is a lots to read, I know, but you can save a lot of money and sleeples nights if you feel that you can do something for yourself and by yourself.

I know that this is nothing new but it is always fresh

All best


----------



## celticrose

I too fell for the ad, probably because it was late and I had been working on trying to reinstall printer for days. I had run several spyware and virus scans (Spybot, Spyware Doctor, McAffee) and had cleaned up various things, but computer was still running very slow and I couldn't get printer to reinstall. I bought this because I had absolutely NO business messing around w/ registery. Made things much much worse. Print Spooler error that I still haven't fixed and computer is slower than ever but is now freezing up and suddenly shutting down and restarting. Contacted their tech support.....no answer in almost a week in my email. Their answer was just posted on the their site (might be normal way to do it...I dunno... but did not help me. Answer was just canned robo speak as I had already tried their undo. Whatever it did wiped out the prior MS restore points and I can't go back to before I installed it. Their tech support is joke. I've uninstalled and asked my credit card company to reverse the charge.....hope Amanda checks back.


----------



## PCcruncher

I think Regcure has a lot of false "finds" I had downloaded and tried the trial version and it "discovered" 2000++ Items. I tried like 6 different ones in a row and none found nearly as many.
I use Eusing Free registry Cleaner now & then and it does a good job.
Also, I use CCleaner.


> ....hope Amanda checks back.


Where did she go?


----------



## Pareto Rep

Hello Celtic Rose and PCCruncher

Thank you for your feedback regarding RegCure.

I understand that you have been asking for Amanda, and I'd like to let you know that I have now taken the position of Paretologic Liaison, so like Amanda, I am able to offer assistance and suggestions regarding any of the Paretologic products, and point you in the right direction if you require technical support for the products.

Celtic Rose - I am concerned that you state that our support department did not respond to you for a week. We are proud of our Customer Support and receive high praise for our timeliness and dedication to our customer's needs. In fact, many of our customers tell us that our Support is second to none and the quality of our responses are refreshing and unique in an age in which customer service seems to be a lost art.

Could you please provide me with the support ticket # you were issued when you emailed Paretologic so that I can investigate further?

PCCruncher - I was wondering if you could provide a little more information about your statement that RegCure has alot of "false finds"? I would like to be able to address this for you, so a little more information about that statement would be most appreciated.

I look forward to helping you resolve your questions and concerns.

Kindest Regards
Laura
Paretologic Liaison


----------



## PCcruncher

Siam said:


> I spent the last three days researching as many Registry Repair Software as I can but only come away afraid of any purchases made on the internet. Today, I came across this website and thread, which help me. Thank you for listing the free registry cleaner website www.WiseCleaner.com. Not only was the download and scan free but also it repaired everything marked "Safe to Fix". Unfortunately, I have 276 "Not fully safe to fix" errors. I am unsure what to do next. Is there something that I can do (I am still learning) or shall I just take my computer in for service?





WhitPhil said:


> We do NOT recommend running one unless you know absolutely that the items being selected for removal are ok to remove.
> 
> The items these pieces of junk call "errors" are NOT errors. But, it's an easy way to entice people to buy their products.
> 
> There is no, none, nada reason to clean the registry. There is no affect on performance, and no negative affect by leaving the "errors" as they are.
> 
> But, by allowing them to remove items you may end up with applications that no longer work or a PC that will not boot!





WhitPhil said:


> *HighBall*
> "CCleaner. It woiks, it's free and it is safe. Make a copy of your registry the first 10 times you use it"
> 
> There are really NO registry cleaners that can be "guaranteed" to be safe. When/if you run one, you *have* to be sure that you understand what is being removed.
> And, there is really little use in running one, since the performance gains to be had are nil. Nominal at best.
> 
> As for backing up the registry, this is of little use when you attempt to reboot after cleaning the registry and finding that you are in a "can't boot" situation.
> Or, when you run an infrequently used program a few months down the road, or use an infrequently used function of a program and find out they no longer work. You will never figure out the deleted registry entries that are causing the problem.


 Maybe I should clarify "false finds" It seems that Reg cure searches for too many things, and not knowing what is good or bad wants you to buy it to "fix" your computer. I like the idea of wise cleaner saying "safe to fix" or unsafe.
Repeat:


WhitPhil said:


> There are really NO registry cleaners that can be "guaranteed" to be safe. When/if you run one, you *have* to be sure that you understand what is being removed.
> And, there is really little use in running one, since the performance gains to be had are nil. Nominal at best.


This is what it comes down to.


----------



## Pareto Rep

Hello PCcruncher

Thank you so much for your response.

The cleaning of a registry is indeed an extremely sensitive area and we feel we have created a program which can be confidently used to clean and optimize the Windows Registry.

Registry items listed on the error list can be invalid when associated with non-existing folders or files. However, there can be times when some entries may be valid. It is recommended that you only remove items that you know are invalid.

Although we do strongly caution people with regards to the registry it has been our aim to create a program which can confidently be used by anyone using a computer. To this end we have kept our registry error detection quite strict and streamlined. Also, RegCure does create a backup of removed items which can be restored easily if something is found to be awry after a cleaning.

Should there be any concern regarding using the product, we would like to recommend fixing all the errors under COM/ActiveX Entries, Windows Startup Items, Program Shortcuts, and Empty Registry Keys. After this we suggest giving your computer a bit of time to see how it performs.

If you encounter any issues:

1. Open RegCure 
2. Click the Backup button on the left. 
** You will see a list of your backup files and the date they were created. At this point you should only have one.
3. Check the box next to it and click the Restore button.

When you're comfortable with the results you can run a new scan and fix the File/Path References errors. Again, if you encounter any issues open RegCure and click the Backup button on the right. You will see the list of your backup files and the date they were created. Select the newest one. Check the box next to it and click the Restore button.

We truly appreciate the opportunity to assist you; please dont hesitate to contact us should you require any further assistance. You can reach the Paretologic Support Desk by sending an email to [email protected] Our customer's satisfaction is of the utmost importance to us.

Kindest Regards
Laura
Paretologic Liaison


----------



## WhitPhil

Pareto Rep said:


> Also, RegCure does create a backup of removed items which can be restored easily if something is found to be awry after a cleaning.


So, when I run the program, remove some entries and reboot and windows fails, exactly how do I go about "easily restoring" these removed items?

I also see no warnings on your homepage about any potential dangers in running your product. It uses phrases like "peace of mind", "sit back and relax", "repair problems" and "shows you exactly what is going on".

It also uses claims that really can't be substantiated such as "improves performance", "seriously slowdown", "clog up and slow down", "repairs the registry", "cause countless problems", ....

At the end of the day, there has yet to be demonstrated anywhere, that cleaning the registry results in any performance gains. And, you run the risk that an application or function of an application, will no longer work.

:down:


----------



## Pareto Rep

Hello WhitPhil

Thank you so much for your input.

As you are well aware, the use of registry cleaners is a contentious issue in the computing community. While a number of experts claim that it is unnecessary and potentially harmful, many other computer users find real success in using them. We have gone to great measures to ensure that our product is as safe to use as possible. In fact, we hear from many of our customers that it is easy to use and that they see a significant improvement in the performance of their PC's after using it. We also take care to let people know that the registry is complex and delicate and for that reason, great caution is required when working with it. Our customers who have run into concerns or have questions know that we have a large support team who are happy to help them and those same customers often express to us that they have been very happy with our customer support.

You are certainly welcome to your opinion about our product and registry cleaners in general and we will listen respectfully, however please know that we are encouraged and informed by our customers and their needs and successes.

Kindest Regards
Laura
Paretologic Liaison


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi there seems to be no end to this thread.

Cleaning the registry dosen't have any significant affect on the systems performance.
If there is some proof of that let's see it.

Since the introduction of larger hard drives leaving any so called invalid registry entires on the hard drive matters not.

Having a backup system installed in the registry cleaner program is of little value if after pressing that delete button your system no longer restarts.
No amount of excelent support from the provider will help you.

Yes there may be the odd occasion when changing a registry value is needed to solve a problem with your system.
But some understanding and experience of how the registry works is vital if you are to avoid damaging your system.

My main concern with any registry cleaning software if the idea that it is a cure all, that you only have to download our program and you can safely revitialize your system.

Little thought is given to the level of experience that the user may or may not have.
Download..scan..remove all that the cleaner finds and you will thank us forever.

Posts here and on many other forums show the possible dangers of using said programs.
This thread is a case in point.


----------



## Blue Zee

Registry size is no longer an issue on WinXP and newer OS's and if you do need to play with it, well... you're either an expert or a gambler, there are no middle terms.

Registry Cleaners on Win9x systems are dangerous and can cause huge problems, see them killing WinME, see the mess they can cause with one single entry erroneously deleted.

The simple but best tool is already available within Windows: SCANREG and/or SCANREGW.

Used with the /FIX switch it can work wonders on these old systems without the risks of any (UN)safe registry cleaner tools.

The rest... pure myth used to lure unexperienced users into spending their cash with useless and dangerous programs.

And I agree this thread is too long and it has reached that point when it should perhaps be closed.

Zee


----------



## WhitPhil

Just another example of a poster whose machine is now in trouble as a result of running this extremely safe, don't have to worry about it, product!


----------



## rafisher

I have been using RegCure for over a year and it seems to work. I have han no problems with it. I have researched many of the items it finds to make sure they are true, and they always are.

If you think it is a scam, then on the page that shows you what it found and where, go to that location in the registry and check it out.

All this scam talk without specific evidence is damaging to the company that writes the code and to the users who desperately need a good product. Do you own homework and check out to see if it has bogus finds.

And to the sceptic who stated why would extra unnecessary entries cause a problem, well a bloated registry slows the system. We want to build or buy the latest to get the speed because we hate waiting. Wy spend time and money to go bigger when $29 cleans the unnecessary bloat out of the registry and the "old" system runs like a top again.

And, Oh By The Way, a few nasties get fixed along the way.


----------



## Blue Zee

rafisher,

Interesting first post...

Guessing the tactics changed.:down:

And if you *really*, *really* want a registry cleaner, save your money and use this free one:

RegSeeker

Zee


----------



## rafisher

Blue Zee said:


> rafisher,
> 
> Interesting first post...
> 
> Guessing the tactics changed.:down:
> 
> And if you *really*, *really* want a registry cleaner, save your money and use this free one:
> 
> RegSeeker
> 
> Zee


Thanks - I will look into RegSeeker.


----------



## JohnWill

Registry cleaners are the *Snake Oil* of the 21th Century. It never ceases to amaze me how many people create these useless and frequently dangerous utilities.

Don't fix stuff that ain't broke!©


----------



## ~Candy~

Format c: and a clean windows install is the best reg cleaner there is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Zee

AcaCandy said:


> Format c: and a clean windows install is the best reg cleaner there is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Extreme... but the best, no doubt!!


----------



## ~Candy~

http://forums.techguy.org/5616698-post3.html

Another broken computer from Regcure


----------



## JohnWill

Just another satisfied customer, Candy!


----------



## ~Candy~

:up: YEP


----------



## SSkawronska

I just dumped RegCure; Is there anything it leaves behind that I need to go in and take out manually, or is its uninstall the only thing it actually does truthfully?

S


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi and welcome to TSG.
You could remove all entries to RegCure from the registry.
If you feel the need to do so.
*But* make sure you backup the registry *First*
Back up Registry.
Start>run>type>regedit>>click registry>>Export>>save in my documents.
Also check..for Win98.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/322754
Xp.
http://windowsxp.mvps.org/registry.htm


----------



## hartoch

i also got suckered in by buying the product , because my outlook express does not have the bcc field, the product reg cure claimed it would fix the error , you guessed it no cure and no bcc field


----------



## cnm

I saw one of its blurbs and wondered about it. So I Googled "RegCure review". Found at least 10 or 12 sites all purporting to review a handful or registry cleaners, all saying about the same thing, namely the others are good but RegCure is the greatest. Even without the curiously similar looking pages, my nasty suspicious mind cried FRAUD.

It found 1766 "errors" on my PC and fixed 4. Offered me $10 off, it would cost $29.95 - which I think is actually the regular price.

Even if this were a super piece of software, no way I would buy from a company with such shoddy practices.


----------



## MikeJ81

Hi hartoch and all,

Regcure should not fix your missing BCC field in OE !! Regcure is good in one thing and one thing only, cleaning "unused" registry keys and it's doing a very good job at it. yeah, it could sometime remove something on the verge of being unused, but that's where you come in - the software allows you the option to select what you want to remove and what you want to keep ! no software is perfect and i could say that Regcure is actually one of the good guys out there. i also read some nice reviews about it and that it has the most features among the Reg Cleaners out there, read this Regcure review

let me know what you think.


----------



## JohnWill

We've beat this one to death, let's agree to disagree.

One final point, since I get the last say. 

A good read: *Ed Bott:* "Why I dont use registry cleaners"

Don't fix stuff that ain't broke!©

Closed.


----------

